# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  روضة اطفال

## حواء الحوريه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :bigsmile: هذي اول مشاركه لي  اتمنى من الجميع قبولهه وسط الكم الهائل من المشاركات  :amuse: وين الترحيب :ongue:  .المهم مابي اطول بدخل في صلب ا لموضوع ,                      :idea:             روضة اطفال هل احد منكم يعرف روضة اطفال يعتمد عليهه دون محاته اوخوف على اطفالنا منها ومدرساتها ممتازات  في التعامل مع الطفل سلوكيا وعمليا ارجو افادتي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.ويا حبا ذا تكون في الخبر او الدمام ويكونو الاغلبيه فيهه موالين  :clap: مع السلامه

----------


## حواء الحوريه

خيبتو املي فيكم الموضوع صارله اكثر من اربعة ايام و مارديتو على الاستفسار  على الاقل رحبو ولا ما تعرفو كرم الضيافه معني اعرف انكم اصل الكرم  ولا تبقونا نلقي الاشتراك بالمنتدى ويكون اول موضوع واخر موضوع مع السسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلامه

----------


## حواء الحوريه

خيبتو املي فيكم الموضوع صار له اكثر من اربعة ايام ومارديتو على الاستفسار :sad2: على الاقل رحبو ولا ماتعرفوكرم الضيافه معني اعرف انكم اصل الكرم ولا تبقونا نلقي الاشتراك في المنتدى وتكون اول مشاركه واخر مشاركه :no: مع السسسسسسسسسسسسسلامه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حواء معليش ما انتبهت للموضوع 
انا بنتي للسنة الثالثة في رياض القطيف في حي الحسين  
والحمد لله مدرساتها كفؤ ويعتمد عليهم
اما في الخبر والدمام ما لي خبرة هناك 
السموحة خيه

----------


## حواء الحوريه

نورتي صفحتي يانوارة الدنيا بمرورك الكريم ومشكوره والله ايوفق بنتك وتشوفيها خريجه من اكبر الجامعات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين اخت حواء

واسفين عالتقصير بسخية 

ما نعرف بالدمام والخبر 

روضة دار القرآن حلو مرة تعاملهم وتدريسهم

----------


## حواء الحوريه

شكرا للمرورك اخت عفاف الهدى

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خيوه  انا جربت روضة الاطفال بمنطقة البحر  مررره حلوه  ولدى مرررررررررره عجبته 
يعلمو  الاطفال قران ,ادعية .حاسب الى .......................
معلماتهم  مررررررررررره تمام 
بس ماعندى فكره عن باقى الروضات فى الدمام والخبر
الله يوفقك
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## نجم نور

انا بعد اريد روضه لابنتي بس محتاره بين رياض القطيف والروضه النموذجيه .
ولايوجد توصيل لاني من العواميه

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد  وعجل فرجهم 
اختى  نجم نور .. اذا كنت من العوامية فهناك الكثير من اطفال العوامية فى روضة القطيف النموذجية و الروضة التى فى حي الحسين ...كل ماعليك ان تسألى المشرفات او الاداريات المسؤولات عن التسجيل ان يعطوك رقم  الساثق  الذى يوصل الاطفال من العوامية ..اتمنى لك التوفيق
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## نجم نور

اشكركي أختي ........
            اريد أن استفسار أيضا عن روضه مناهل الابداع في الناصره ؟ ومتى التسجيل؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما عندي اي فكرة 
بس من قبل كم يوم سامعه بالأسم

----------

